# Angelfish laid eggs?!?! Help



## conradd (Jun 21, 2010)

I have recently noticed a load of clear looking spheres on a plastic leaf in my fish tank that I could only imagine being eggs from 2 angels, since they're the only species of fish in my tank with a mate. They are swimming very close to the eggs, being protective I assume. My question is what should I do to make sure these eggs hatch? 
I had no intentions of breeding my angels so I have no idea what to do. I will post back water hardness and pH shortly.
Please give me any advice on care taking that you have. THANKS


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Relax, chances that the eggs will last more than a couple days with a new pair are very slim. If you want to raise angelfish set up another tank while the young pair figure out what they're doing.


----------



## conradd (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't know..my pair seems to be doing a very good job. And I am going to do my best to keep these eggs alive. Any suggestions and what would be the best way to go about it? 
I plan on selling the fry to my lfs and i need the money.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

If you don't have another tank available a divider is the next best solution. Once the eggs hatch the parents aren't necessary, and may still eat the fry at any time. If you want to separate the eggs from the parents place an airstone near the eggs so that wtaer is circulated around them. The fry will be able to eat baby brine shrimp after the yolk sacs are absorbed, microworms are also good. NLS Grow pellets (when they're large enough to eat those) are very good fry food IME.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree with todd, new angel pairs often eat their eggs overnight. And if not, they'll eat the fry. Mine have laid about 7 batches and only the last 2 batches have hatched but they ate the fry. :[

Anyway... If the eggs are on something that you can remove from the tank, then move it to a separate tank if you want to keep them. Once the eggs hatch, they'll lay on the ground and wriggle for a couple days but once they start swimming you can feed them baby brineshrimp or crushed up flakes work too. Just make sure you crush them up small enough. :]


----------



## conradd (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok so this is what I did. 
I set up another 10 Gallon tank with half distiled water and half of the water from the tank they came from, I bought one of those small air filters/bubbler filters and put some of the material from the other filter in with that one. I also added some stones from the old tank but not much. Does that sound good? In a few hours before I go to bed I'll add the eggs and maybe the log they are on into the new tank.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Sponge filters are usually the best type for fry tanks. Some fast-growing live plants like duckweed or Najas would also be helpful.


----------



## macrylinda1 (Jul 23, 2010)

conradd said:


> I don't know..my pair seems to be doing a very good job. And I am going to do my best to keep these eggs alive. Any suggestions and what would be the best way to go about it?
> I plan on selling the fry to my lfs and i need the money.


If you don't have another tank available a divider is the next best solution. Once the eggs hatch the parents aren't necessary, and may still eat the fry at any time. If you want to separate the eggs from the parents place an airstone near the eggs so that wtaer is circulated around them. The fry will be able to eat baby brine shrimp after the yolk sacs are absorbed, microworms are also good. NLS Grow pellets (when they're large enough to eat those) are very good fry food IME.


----------

